# 3 Months in Italy



## Guv

Hey,

Wife and I are planning to spend 90 days in Italy (commencing May 2022) and thinking 1 month south, mid, then in the north. I will be working so will need good internet, wifey taking it easy. We wont have a car so will rely on public transport. Our aim is to experience the Italian culture, day trips and we love the cafe scene.

So down south, thinking Almafi region or Salerno. Absolutely open to other suggestions. Would really appreciate your ideas.

If you have time I would also love to hear your ideas re mid and northern regions.

Budget wise we are thinking around 1,500 EURO for an apartment per month.

TIA


----------



## NickZ

Month per month you're looking at tourist lodging. Depending on location you've picked high season. You'll have to see what you can find.

Internet meaning ? If you can manage on 4G then you can just pick up a SIM and work from any apartment. If OTOH you need faster you're going to need an apartment with broadband. Not all tourist apartments do. Especially if you pick a seasonal rental.

Depending on what you mean by day trips you'll want to be on the rail line. The highspeed rail line stations are all well connected with the region around them. The further you get from this the more you'll need to plan your daytrips .

Also some smaller centres are hard to get to by public transit. If you're hoping to see the hamlets plan on renting a car for the day.


----------



## Guv

Hello NickZ,

Appreciate your advice. I don’t think I was very clear in my original message. I am after suggestions as to where to base ourselves, a month each in the south, mid and up north. 

Thoughts?

cheers


----------



## NickZ

It really depends on your interests.

Rome is the obvious choice. But if you want to explore Tuscany Florence is the choice. 

It depends on how important those daytrips are to you . What else you want to see and do. Rome will keep you occupied both in terms of touristy things and all the other day to day things you might want.

Bologna up north would give you similar options but on a smaller scale.


----------



## Guv

Scenery, walks, historic places, etc.

thinking Salerno then Florence then somewhere near Lake Como

what do ya think?


----------



## NickZ

I don't mind Florence but a month? I might slit my wrists. Others love it and would spend a lifetime in it. 

I wouldn't personally want to spend a month in the lake area but it's up to you. I'm a big city kid and like a big city.


----------



## GeordieBorn

Your trip looks great but an awful lot of planning. From what you have said you seem to only want advice on where to base yourselves in each area. Nick has indicated this depends on your personal preferences. The places you mention are classic tourist locations, but that does not makes them of less interest, although personally we would avoid them. If you don't intend to drive around (good idea) I would look at the transport and look at the areas that suit your visit. Don't ignore the use of buses as sometimes they can be quicker than the train, look at Rome2Rio or googlemaps for journeys.


----------



## Leslie Strazzullo

Up North, you might want to check out Milan. From Milan, you can do lots of day/short overnight stays to Lake Como, Liguria (seaside), Bergamo, Turin, Asti, Verona, Brescia, and don't forget about the mountains...Milan is very well connected by public transportation, trains and planes. I've been in Milan for 15+ years so let me know if you have other questions.


----------



## PauloPievese

Should you wish to rethink the "no car" thing, Renault EuroDrive is absurdly affordable for what it is as it the Citroen equivalent. (Others?) Something like this is (almost) necessary to get off the tourist trail. 

With three months, I would suggest that after hitting the required "I've been to Italy" spots moving on to some of the lesser travelled spots is the thing. Ravenna for sure. Venezia outside Venice. Simply driving through Umbria. Definitely up into the Dolomites. The Gargano? Charming. I enjoyed what little I saw of (mostly coastal) Basilicata, Calabria, and Apulia.


----------



## Guv

Leslie Strazzullo said:


> Up North, you might want to check out Milan. From Milan, you can do lots of day/short overnight stays to Lake Como, Liguria (seaside), Bergamo, Turin, Asti, Verona, Brescia, and don't forget about the mountains...Milan is very well connected by public transportation, trains and planes. I've been in Milan for 15+ years so let me know if you have other questions.


Thank you Leslie, this is exactly what I was after


----------



## Guv

PauloPievese said:


> Should you wish to rethink the "no car" thing, Renault EuroDrive is absurdly affordable for what it is as it the Citroen equivalent. (Others?) Something like this is (almost) necessary to get off the tourist trail.
> 
> With three months, I would suggest that after hitting the required "I've been to Italy" spots moving on to some of the lesser travelled spots is the thing. Ravenna for sure. Venezia outside Venice. Simply driving through Umbria. Definitely up into the Dolomites. The Gargano? Charming. I enjoyed what little I saw of (mostly coastal) Basilicata, Calabria, and Apulia.


I like your thinking Paulo, will check all that out!


----------



## hiberoni

Guv said:


> Hey, Wife and I are planning to spend 90 days in Italy (commencing May 2022) and thinking 1 month south, mid, then in the north. I will be working so will need good internet, wifey taking it easy. We wont have a car so will rely on public transport. Our aim is to experience the Italian culture, day trips and we love the cafe scene. So down south, thinking Almafi region or Salerno. Absolutely open to other suggestions. Would really appreciate your ideas. If you have time I would also love to hear your ideas re mid and northern regions. Budget wise we are thinking around 1,500 EURO for an apartment per month. TIA


 Hi. I am assuming you completed your 3 months in Italy. Where did you end up staying? What locations worked for you and which did not. We are going over for 3 months too but not for work. Just for fun. Looking for ideas of where to base ourselves. Thanks


----------

